# All Slavic languages: spiral stairs



## Encolpius

Hello, what do you call spiral stairs in your language? Thanks. 
Here is what I mean.


----------



## bibax

Commonly *točité schodiště*, as a terminus technicus: *točivé* or *spirálové* schodiště.


----------



## marco_2

In Polish in everyday speech we call them *kręcone schody.*


----------



## ahvalj

Russian: «винтовая лестница».


----------



## oveka

Ukrainian: кру́чені, оборотні́, кругові́ схо́ди.


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

*točité /špirálové / špirálovité schody*

*točité /špirálové / špirálovité schodisko*

*točité /špirálové / špirálovité schodište*


----------



## ilocas2

In Czech in everyday speech we call them *točitý schody* (rarely schodiště)


----------



## Duya

BCS: _kružne_ or (rare) _spiralne stepenice_.


----------



## Thomas1

To my experience, 'schody kręcone' is far more frequent, be it in colloquial or formal Polish.

A quick Google search yields 'schody spiralne', but I've never come across it before.


----------



## Gavril

I'm curious what expression Slovene uses here. A cognate expression to BCS _kružne stepenice_ seems to be Slovene _krožne stopnice_, literally "circular stairs", but a Google Image search suggests that _krožne stopnice_ can mean spiral stairs as well. (However, "_*spiralne *stopnice"_ gives more results when I search for it.)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Gavril said:


> I'm curious what expression Slovene uses here. A cognate expression to BCS _kružne stepenice_ seems to be Slovene _krožne stopnice_, literally "circular stairs", but a Google Image search suggests that _krožne stopnice_ can mean spiral stairs as well. (However, "_*spiralne *stopnice"_ gives more results when I search for it.)



*Spiralne stopnice, zavite stopnice, *and *krožne stopnice *​all sound fine to me.


----------



## DarkChild

In Bulgarian it's вита стълба.


----------

